# big fish set up



## jrjcrf150f (Oct 21, 2010)

im ready to target big fish. mainly a nice shark rig set up. a good reel for cut bait/live bait on bottom rigs.. One that can hold plenty of line atleast 500 yards.

any suggestions.

im currently using an old penn. just isnt strong enough nor hold enough line for big big fish.


----------



## jrjcrf150f (Oct 21, 2010)

looking into one of the avet 2speed reels.

anyone have any feedback? ive watched a few videos and they seem to be very reliable reels.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Very reliable reels if you like the lever drag type of reels. Go to youtube and type in avet reels and you will see the one where they have an avet tied to a dodge and the doge taking off with the drag fully inguaged and it smoking like crazy but working just fine..great little reels


----------



## jrjcrf150f (Oct 21, 2010)

wow impressive.

ive been watching http://www.youtube.com/user/captchancey
this guys channel catches some pretty impressive fish. should check out his 600lb grouper fight.


----------

